# Visual Basic > Office Development >  Missing "Text" field in InkEdit control after upgrade to Windows 11

## mli4nj

After upgraded to windows 11, I found the InkEdit control in Excel VBA had "Text" field missing under the properties while every other fields are valid. Has anybody had similar issue? Could you shed a light on it?

Thanks a lot.

Mini

----------


## wqweto

Yes, this is an unfortunate bug in Win11 which Im sure is already reported so hoping to get fixed in next service pack.

----------


## mli4nj

Thanks a lot for sharing the information. Keeping my finger crossed  :Smilie:

----------

